# Parte dello schermo inattivo

## spillo

Ciao ragazzi, ho notato in questi giorni che gli ultimi centimetri dello schermo non sono più attivi, se così si posson definire... In questa parte di monitor infatti non posso più cliccare alcun pulsante, cartella, file... tranne awn, awn funziona... vi posto un'immagine per venirvi incontro perché immagino che non sia chiaro...

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/834/screenshot1pl.png

in pratica nella parte rossa posso portare il cursore, ma nessun tipo di click funziona... non so da cosa possa dipendere, ho anche provato a cambiare i driver nvidia per sicurezza, ma nada...

Desktop, Firefox, OpenOffice e qualunque altro programma non è cliccabile in quella zona, sta diventando pesante, sapreste aiutarmi per piacere? grazie

----------

## k01

premetto che non conosco questo AWN, ma se quello che leggo è giusto, è una specie di dock-bar stile mac os x. non è proprio questa barra che causa problemi? se la chiudi si presentano gli stessi problemi?

----------

## spillo

oddio... non me lo sarei mai aspettato... ora bisogna capire quale è il motivo di tale comportamento, visto che non l'ha mai fatto e non mi ricordo di aggiornamenti recenti... aspetto che finisca di compilare due cose ed edito per aggiornarvi, intanto grazie mille, il problema è proprio quello... :/

----------

## spillo

Scusate se faccio doppio post, ma essendo passata un'intera giornata...

Ho provato di tutto, downgrade di compiz, di awn, ma niente, appena apro la maledetta dockbar quella parte di schermo rimane inattivo... è davvero fastidioso, diventa pesante usare il pc, ma voglio risolvere, non cambiare software...

idee?

----------

## k01

non c'è un file di log specifico dell'applicazione? se la lanci da terminale da qualche informazione in più? prova a vedere anke in /var/log/Xorg.0.log se trovi qualcosa a riguardo

----------

## spillo

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> non c'è un file di log specifico dell'applicazione? se la lanci da terminale da qualche informazione in più? prova a vedere anke in /var/log/Xorg.0.log se trovi qualcosa a riguardo

 il log di Xorg non riporta nulla di utile e non esiste un log relativo ad awn... Lanciandolo da terminale non dà alcun errore, elenca solo i lanciatori e le applet che vengono caricate...

Ho prvato a toglierle tutte, in modo tale da escludere qualche particolare conflitto, ma nada...

Ho notato, ricompilandolo, che viene sempre stampato questo messaggio:

```
 * Deprecation Warning: python_version() is deprecated and will be banned on 2010-07-01.

 * Use PYTHON() instead of python variable. Use python_get_*() instead of PYVER* variables.

 * The ebuild needs to be fixed. Please report a bug, if it has not been already reported.
```

----------

## spillo

ragazzi rimango sempre con il problema in questione irrisolto  :Sad: 

----------

## mds32h

Anche io ho condiviso lo stesso problema fino a tre giorni fa.

Dopo di allora un emerge --sync & emerge -Duv world mi ha reso inutilizzabile (e non aggiornabile) AWN, il che ha implicitamente risolto la questione dello schermo insensibile.

Sto cercando ora di capire come riuscire a emergere l'ultima versione di awn disponibile nell'Overlay, ma per ora senza successo (errori di compilazione su nuove dipendenze). Se non ci riesco in tempi brevi credo che cercherò un'alternativa ad AWN (peccato, perché con Compiz forma una simpatica coppia).

----------

## spillo

Attualmente, dopo una serie di aggiornamenti, ha ripreso a funzionare tutto molto bene... come mai non riesci ad aggiornare awn?

----------

## mds32h

Le difficoltà di aggiornamento di AWN erano dovute a un aggiornamento di gcc che ha causato il disallineamento di alcune librerie (che erano state compilate con la versione precedente di gcc). Dopo l'aggiornamento di gcc avrei dovuto lanciare un emerge -e world, ma la cosa mi avrebbe bloccato il laptop per un paio di giorni ...

Risolto quel problema sono tornato ad avere un desktop funzionante, con AWN stabile e senza 'zone morte'.

----------

